# Ostres



## panjabigator

Lo he visto muchos tiempos en el principio de un párrafo aquí en este foro, pero no tengo ningún idea de que podría significar!  También, nunca de mis diccionarios lo tienen!

Si alguien puede arrojar luz por este misterio

Ara en catalá!

   Ho he vist molts temps en el princip de un parágraf ahí en aquest foru, peró no tinc cap idea podria significar!  També, cap de les meves diccionaris ho tenen.

   Si algú pot arrojar la llum per aquest misteri


----------



## Manda

Ho he vist moltes vegades al princip d'un paràgraf, aquí en aquest forum, però no tinc cap idea de que podria significar!  També, cap dels meus diccionaris ho tenen.

   Si algú pot arrojar la llum per aquest misteri [crec que nosaltres no tenim aquesta frase feta, però s'entén el significat]

_Ostres_ pot significar _oyster _[ho he mirat al WR, per tant no tinc ni idea de si es diu així xD. Representa que es un animal marí]. Però no crec que aquest sigui el significat que busques.
També es diu com una interjecció, _gosh!  _o _gee! _[També surt al WR].


----------



## RIU

Hola Panja, 

Es una exclamació. De les fines. Ara et faig una mica de correció. 

_Ho he vist molts *cops *en el princip*i* de un parágraf *aquí *en aquest *forum*, peró no tinc cap idea *de que *podria significar! També, cap *dels meus *diccionaris ho *te*._

_Si algú pot *aclarar *aquest misteri._


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Faig servir molt "ostres" per no dir "hòstia", sobretot ara que els meus germans tenen canalla i s'ha de vigilar amb el que es diu, oi? També dic "culleres" en comptes de "collons" i també pel que diu la Manda.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Ostres! No me n'havia adonat. Pot ser que jo l'hagi fet servir 

Es fa servir com a exclamació, tal com t'expliquen la Manda, en RIU i la Mei (jo faig com ella !!). 

A més, i sempre col.loquialment, també es fa servir al final de la frase, dos o tres cops seguits, per expressar una certa incredulitat o sorpresa, així:

Així que en Joan i la Mercè esperen trigèmins ? ... ostres, ostres, ostres!

Aquest ús existia fa temps, però es va popularitzar perquè un personatge televisiu (ara no encerto a dir quin!), ho feia servir tot sovint. I ja sabem com n'és d'eficient, la televisió, en aquest sentit !!

Abraçades a tots !!


----------



## RIU

megane_wang said:


> Hola !
> 
> 
> Així que en Joan i la Mercè esperen trigèmins ? ... ostres, ostres, ostres!
> 
> Aquest ús existia fa temps, però es va popularitzar perquè un personatge televisiu (ara no encerto a dir quin!), ho feia servir tot sovint. I ja sabem com n'és d'eficient, la televisió, en aquest sentit !!
> 
> Abraçades a tots !!



No era el Doctor Caparros?


----------



## megane_wang

... Em sembla que el Doctor Caparrós ho deia, però que el "boom" va arribar amb la Trinca


----------



## panjabigator

I existeix una paraula equivalant en castella?


----------



## RIU

Si home, 

Ostras, corcholis, recorcholis, caramba, repampanos, entre otras cursiladas. Si deseas las malsonantes te envio un PM.


----------

